# Was ist Tearing und was hat es mit V-sync zutun?



## Whitey (7. Juni 2010)

Hallo liebe Community,


ich habe schon öfters hier im Forum gelesen das viele nicht wissen was Tearing ist und für was man den eigentlich
V-sync anschalten sollte, diese Frage möchte ich hier klären. 

Zusammen gefasst tritt das Tearing aus folgendem Grund auf, da die Grafikkarte wenn V-sync deaktiviert ist, 
die einzelnen Frames nicht synchron ausgibt, sieht man quasi wie auf folgendem Bild das alte Frame oben und das neue unten:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 
Wenn man einen Monitor besitzt der mehr Bilder pro Sekunde darstellen kann, also mehr Hz hat, wird man zwar das Tearing nicht los,
kann es aber eindämmen, so das es nicht mehr bei jedem Frame sichtbar ist.



> Zitat: Prad.de
> 
> Wenn die Frame Rate nun wesentlich höher als  die Vertikalfrequenz ist (z.B. Vertikalfrequenz 60 Hz, Frame Rate 150  Hz), tritt sogar grundsätzlich mehr als ein Page-Flip pro Vertikalzyklus  auf; damit haben wir pro Bild mehrere Unterteilungen in verschiedene  alte Frames!
> 
> Wenn die Frame Rate niedriger als die Vertikalfrequenz ist, entstehen  gelegentlich auch Bilder ohne Unterteilung.


Wer wie in folgenden Bildern zusehen längliche verschiebungen bei sich erkennt, sollte V-sync aufjedenfall anschalten. 
Manchmal hilft es auch V-sync direkt im Treiber anzuschalten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Ich kann jedem mit diesen "Bildfehlern" nur empfehlen V-sync im Treiber oder im Game anzuschalten.*

Hier noch der Link zu Prad.de wo das ganze noch ausführlicher erklärt wird:

PRAD | FAQ Monitore

Edit: Bei manchen Spielen kann es aber trotz aktiviertem V-sync in Game zu Tearing kommen, das liegt daran das manche Spiele kein richtiges V-sync unterstützen, sondern dort nur ein Framelimiter arbeitet.


----------



## Schauderwelz (7. Juni 2010)

Tearing ist eine Bildüberlagerung, gut nachzulesen bei Wikipedia


Tearing ? Wikipedia


Das bild sieht kurzzeitig geteilt aus an verschiedenen stellen bzw auch an mehreren stellen


----------



## Bananaface (29. Dezember 2016)

gelöscht


----------

